# blending the foreground with the background?



## markp35 (21 Mar 2011)

whats the best way of using the midground to blend a carpeted foreground with the background , whilst keeping as much open swimming space as possible?


----------



## nayr88 (22 Mar 2011)

Trimming  obviously choosing the right plant in the 1st place goes without saying, so check the plants height and needs before you purchase.

Plants like p.helferi make for good fore-mid ground plants, keeping some parts trimmed and allowing others to grow over time will help to create a more natural and gradual change from the for ground to the mid and beyond. P.helferi likes plenty of co2 and light so bare the needs of the plant in mind.

I like mosses used in this way, like xmas or java. They get entangled in the plants surrounding them and if trimmed right and kept in check it can look really cool. Also there not as needy as other plants.......every scape has room for some moss haha


----------



## markp35 (22 Mar 2011)

i completely agree that every scape has room for some moss. i love it .  im deffinately planning on having some nice moss covered branches somewhere.  id love to do a moss only scape 1 day .  tank will have 2 full length t5s pressurised co2 and EI dosing , so i should be able to meet the needs of a lot of plants .  i will also be paying a great deal of attention to getting the best possible circulation 

my plan so far is a foreground carpet , most likely  hc   with fine leaved stem plants for the background , i just need to decide on a centrepiece and a way of linking the whole thing together .


----------



## nayr88 (22 Mar 2011)

There's some great mosses about so I'm sure you won't have too much trouble finding one for your scape.

Sounds good mark, make sure you get a journal up, possibly even start one now to get some opinions on 'centre' or 'focal' plants ect, one thing....don't rush in! Plan it out get have a good look at other scapes for inspiration and other journals to see how other people have done with similar sized tanks plants ect and problems they encountered and how they got past em.

Good luck pal, look forward to seeing your journal


----------



## markp35 (22 Mar 2011)

im a good way off of actually doing the tank yet . im buying all the equipment i need bit by bit , and using the time constructively to do lots of reading and ask lots of questions , so that when im ready to go im well prepared .  once the project kicks off properly i will of course do the obligatory journal


----------

